# End of my season...warning!



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, after a few hours of debating whether to post this or not, I decided to let my pain perhaps serve as a safety reminder for others.
Started out as a beautiful morning at the refuge with my son and brother-in-law. Had 5 ducks down despite an iced-over pond, the first being the most gogeous drake pintail I have shot in years.Had a nice greenhead sail out on us and during a break I decided to walk back to the boat and run out and pick it up( it had sailed about 200 yards before dropping straight out and the dog was having a tough time in the ice). My brother in laws dog decided to join me on the walk to the boat. I did the same thing I always do when it is just me going after a downed bird in the boat. I set my double barrel in the decoy box, walked around the front of the boat to get a better angle to push it out of the weeds and just as I had turned to cross the front of the boat and ( in case you haven't guessed) Boom, the gun goes off. I looked back and the dog had climbed over the side and stepped on the trigger. About a half second later I realized I had been shot. I fell down backwards in the water, just from the shock. Got up, called my in-laws because I knew I was gonna need a ride out and didn't to wait for the 3 mile boat ride back to the truck. I gathered my senses as much as possible and realized I had quite a bit of moisture down my legs and was starting to feel faint. I decided a 911 was probably in order. Try explaing to the dispatch how to find you at the winch pole dike crossing while passing out and boating through an inch of ice(lots of noise). Finally made it to the crossing and by Gods graces there was another boat just pulling up in the channel. They gave me a ride across the channel just as the ambulance pulled up. To cut it short(I know, too late) I ended up with 27 number 2's in my rear,1 in my hand and one through shot in my finger. They were able to remove all BUT 24 pellets (they pulled three,everything else was too deep) and the rest have found a permanent home. 35 years of hunting without any accidents, this was a stupid way to break a streak. Whe the end of my season? The 27 holes in my waders would have been tough enough to patch, no way to fix-em up after having been cut off by the EMT's

So let my STUPIDITY serve as a refresher in safety. 

p.s. Feel free to make the BUTT of a few jokes, I laugh to ease my mind. 
Hope the grammar isn't too bad, the muscle relaxers and pain killers seem
to be kicking in.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wow.... im glad things turned out as well as they did! it could have been MUCH worse. i hope you have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear that you are ok and thanks for the reminder! My boss was shot about 35 years ago and they left all of them in him, no ill effects. Was the safety not on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry but it could been worse; thank guy upstairs for that. if safetey were on it may been whole different story;glad u will be ok;


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Well that my friend is why we use steel shot. Im glad you are ok, thats scary as hell man! So much for mans best friend.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't say if the safety got dislodged or not. I "never" leave the safety of,unless 
I did this time?
No I'll feelings toward the dog at all! I am supposed to be the smarter animal in that scenario.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. :shock: You sound like the luckiest unlucky person I've ever heard of. I would expect a shot at that range to do much more damage. I'm glad to hear that it all worked out for you (more or less). Good luck.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Wow. :shock: You sound like the luckiest unlucky person I've ever heard of. I would expect a shot at that range to do much more damage.


I think what saved my hide was the decoy in the picture.. All we can figure is that it stripped the wad and caused The shot to scatter. Otherwise I figure it would have missed me completely or been like a slug when it hit.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Glad you made it out alive, could have been much worse. Thanks for the safety reminder.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, Timely reminder of what can happen
Hopefully no lasting damage to you
take care of yourself ,all the best


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to hear you made it out, that is scary. I'm sure we'll all be a little more careful with ALL firearms. Be safe out there.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW Glad your ok. You might have fun with airport security now.  Let us know how many steel BB's does it take to set off a Metal detecter.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

MY GOOD GOD! -)O(- :shock: 

Best wishes for a 100% recovery sir.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, I am sorry to hear that. Unfortunately it just goes to show that there is no such thing as too careful. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Wishing you a fast recovery!! like they say hind sight is 20/20 but at least you are still around to think about what you could have done different !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It always gives one pause to be faced with their own mortality as I'm sure this experience did to you. I've had similar experiences with guns. Makes you stand back and re-evaluate things don't it! Glad you're alive, sorry you got your arse shot off. Coulda been your head... Thank God it wasn't! Get well soon my friend.


----------



## boomer22 (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad your ok. Take the time off to regroup and recoup. We will see you out there before you know it.


----------



## SOFAKINGDUCKY (Nov 28, 2011)

Was out there Sunday and heard all the emergency vehicles, raised the hair on the back of my neck! Very pleased that you made it out ok. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

1. I am truely grateful that you are on the mend and are still with us.

2. I am thankful for the reminder that you have shared with us, that safety should always be on our minds. Our mistress can be down right mean.

3. Mistakes are made by us all, especially on things we have done a million times.

Heal up quick and thanks again for sharing............


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Have a speedy recovery and maybe you'll be able to get out on the last weekend. Look at the upside though from now on your butt might be able to sense the weather which could prove very useful in future seasons! haha but seriously get well soon.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Was the safety not on?


Glad you are ok and Thanks for the reminder. Safety on or not, the only "safe gun" is an empty one. While in the boat or vehicle, unloaded is not only the Safe way it's the legal way! 
Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

Airports are going to be great everytime you have to explain whats really beeping! I hope you recover man and im glad it wasnt any worse!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank for all the well wishes. Although today I hurt twice as bad I can truly say "the worst is behind me"


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how thick were your waders? seems like that neoprene would help a bit slowin down those pellets. glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I wear 5pm neoprenes. I have pellets as deep as my pelvis bone and one near a kidney. If the waders slowed the shot, I can only imagine what would happen without them. The one in my ribs went through my coat,waders,2 sweat shirts, a t-shirt and my underarmour and still went deep enough to go out of sight. The cat scan showed they traveled as far as 3 inches into the muscle.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

357bob said:


> I wear 5pm neoprenes. I have pellets as deep as my pelvis bone and one near a kidney. If the waders slowed the shot, I can only imagine what would happen without them. The one in my ribs went through my coat,waders,2 sweat shirts, a t-shirt and my underarmour and still went deep enough to go out of sight. The cat scan showed they traveled as far as 3 inches into the muscle.


Dang, man that makes me ache. I hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you are okay and you had the help you needed to get out of there in a hurry. Best wishes with a speedy recovery.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope you have a speedy recovery! Lucky it didn't hurt you worse!


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow glad your ok! I had near death experience up at Flaming gorge and almost drowned, It's like slow motion thinking about family and, how they would cope with it all. Take care man


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Calling all ducks said:


> Wow glad your ok! I had near death experience up at Flaming gorge and almost drowned, It's like slow motion thinking about family and, how they would cope with it all. Take care man


How true. One of the first thoughts that went through my mind was that I didn't get to kiss my daughter goodbye because she was having a sleep over.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

D**n glad to hear you made it.

Last person I heard having that exact same thing happen sadly didn't live through it, he took the shot charge in the kidney area at point blank range, and bleed out on the way to the hospital. -)O(- 

Can’t wait to hear how your next trip through airport security goes!


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

You must be living right! I hate hearing story's like this, glad to hear your doing good now.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Glad your ok man! Look at the positive, you'll never take those simple moments for granted again  God speed in your recovery friend...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Scary story, makes you realize how easy accidents can happen... Glad your alright and get better!


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Talk about an eye opener, we all walk a very fine line most days, it just so happened that my dads line was blurred for a moment in time. Thanks every one for keepin him upbeat and for all the well wishes.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

CANTSHOOT said:


> Talk about an eye opener, we all walk a very fine line most days, it just so happened that my dads line was blurred for a moment in time. Thanks every one for keepin him upbeat and for all the well wishes.


This is a good time for a public thank you, for keeping cool and hauling my sorry butt (literally) out of there. And for picking up all the decoys


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*As of just about 45 minutes ago*

(it is currently 12:54 pm Wednesday, November 30th) your story has somehow made it's way to KSL. I heard it as I was leaving the Jiffy Lube and immediately recognized it as your story. They (KSL) were quite creative in how they reported it all and it led to a few chuckles though I'm sure that the reality wasn't nearly as fun while you were going through it all.

I'm glad you are going to be ok.

By the way, KSL mentioned that they didn't know what kind of dog you own...what kind is he?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a yellow lab but it was my brother-in-law's dog that was with us that day,also a yellow lab.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I just saw it on KSL.com and ya know, I've always been a stickler for for being correct on my description of things. I know it's just a local news blurb but man they got alot of info wrong.


----------



## Jozensg (Dec 11, 2009)

This one... http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1829909 ... shoots-man


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

HOLY COW! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I agree that you are very lucky to be alive. I'm glad that you are and I sure hope we all learn from your story. I had a gun go off in my hands once by accident. I was a teenager and it was one of the sickest feelings I've ever had. I was lucky in that I had the gun pointed in the air while I was loading it, else I might have killed my dad or uncle who were with me at the time.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad your okay! Lesson learned. Don't let dogs play with guns!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, 

I just read about this in the paper this morning, sorry it had to happen to you. Hope your recovery goes well and your back in the marsh quickly.

SD


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope you heal up. I bet your x-rays look intresting. I am guessing you will have a pain in the a$$ for a while. I am watching channel 2 now and they just said something about your story will be on at 10. Good luck to you and hope you heal up.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Actually no, the one I was referring to was*

the KSL radio story. It was a bit more tongue-in-cheek actually. Sorry I can't find a link for it online. I was in my truck at the time I heard the story.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I heard this story the other day when my neighbor told me. I didn't really believe him at first. Then I read this the other day. Then today, my shop teacher told us this, and later in a different class, I went to KSL, and saw the article. 

Glad you're still here!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha I just saw this on Fox News. Glad you are ok


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The comments on the KSL story are pretty funny: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... ments=true


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Ha ha I just saw this on Fox News. Glad you are ok


Yea, Fox is the only ones with enough brains to verify the story. They came and talked to me for a bit. I e-mailed the Trib to correct some inaccuracies And the reporter told me I was the second one claiming to be the hunter so he wasn't going to fix it. No big deal but if you're gonna do something at least be accurate. As for someone else claiming to be the one shot...I would gladly trade


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

357bob said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha I just saw this on Fox News. Glad you are ok
> ...


Hopefully this will make for a fun scrapbooking event to reminisce on one day. But as soon as I saw that on Fox, I immediately knew who they were talking about. Looks like a nice little hole in the boat too! Also, I loved their BB gun comparison :lol:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

"Buns of Steel" thats a great sig!!
:lol:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Bob, well your famous now!! you made the drudge report!!! this website gets over 30,000,000 hits a day.
http://www.drudgereport.com/
your link to the story is about half way down in the middle column. 
very nice and congrats on your new claim to fame!!!

i hope you heal well and god bless you through your recovery.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Fox New (national) has even picked it up.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1303863555001/?test=faces

Glad you are OK!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

you were also on dumbasses in the news on 94.9 ZROCK in SLC.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, wonder if I can get a shotshell autographed now that he's famous? Guess I'd better do it before he starts charging for them. -8/- -_O-


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

From the "It could have been worse file"
Hunter's Worst Nightmare...

Oley was hunting geese up in the Minnesota woods. He leaned the old 16 gauge against the corner of the blind to take a leak. As luck would have it, the foolish dog knocked the gun over, it went off, and Oley took most of an ounce of #4 buckshot in the groin.

Several hours later, lying in a Duluth hospital bed, he came to.... and there was his doctor, Sven.

"Vell Oley, I got some good news and some bad news. Da good news is dat you are going to be OK. Da damage vas local to your groin, der vas very little internal damage, and ve was able to remove all da buckshot."

"Vat's the bad news?" asked Oley.

"Da bad news is dat dere vas some pretty extensive buckshot damage done to your pecker. I'm going to have to refer you to my sister, Lena."

"Well, I guess dat isn't too bad," says Ole. "Is your sister a plastic surgeon?"

"Vel, not exactly," Sven says. "She's a flute player in da Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. 

She's going to teach you vere to put your fingers, so you don't pee in your eye."


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I'm glad you are alright. I was out there and heard all of the cops and I thought it was the fish cop pulling some body over. You got me thinking that for sure. Hope everything heels and you are back out there pounding birds soon.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I think you should call out these news people so they can get the straight "poop" oh, I meant straight scoop. Seriously, even though you have been the butt of jokes, I'm glad you are going to be alright. Also, from what I have read people think you left the safety off. I would suggest the dog did it. I have a lab that goes bonkers to get out of the boat. One excited jump-safety off. Next jump-boom. Just my two cents...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya know Bob......I'm sure gald it wasn't the .357... :| 

If I knew where ya lived I would bring you a nice soft cushion....

Ouch.......good luck to ya Bob, glad you're still here to tell the story!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

U are Famous the guys in the Alabama Air guard were talking about you today. 

Yeap they even asked me if I knew yah! :lol:


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sure as we are all duck hunters we are glad that you were not hurt any worse then you were.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I am glad that you our okay with nearly 3 decades of hunting under my belt and no accidents these stories our a good reminder that it only takes 1 time for something to go bad. I saw your story on CNN today it is going viral.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

You made the National news on Channel 5 today also.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You made Saturday Night Live!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

There are days I am glad I don't have TV.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

How is your recovery going? Hope all is well.


----------

